
It's Official: Captchas Are Bad for Business - jmonegro
http://www.zurb.com/article/285/its-official-captchas-are-bad-for-busines
======
fhars
This is a rather bad summary of the original article at
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/captchas-affect-on-conversion-
rat...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/captchas-affect-on-conversion-rates) which
isn't even that much longer. The main inaccuracy is that the original data
suggest that more than half of the failed attempts are probably correctly
denied spam submissions, so the real loss is 3.2% of conversions, rather than
7.3%.

